# Oil Spill from Grill



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Need some advice on how to clean up an oil spill from the pellet grill? This is what a section of my pool deck looks like 😡😩


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh no. :shock:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Kitty litter, Simple Green, baking soda, scrub brush, and pressure washer. Rinse and repeat if necessary.

The Texas sun will help volatilize it eventually. Then buy you a grill mat, or better yet, a sheet metal oil spill pan.

Place under grill and remove oil ASAP. Sorry it happened to you, @ctrav!


----------



## Kennyatx (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd say to turn the doggie loose on it. But you may have a bigger mess to clean up from him. &#128513;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I actually like the wet look - just spread more oil on the rest of the deck to match! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I actually like the wet look - just spread more oil on the rest of the deck to match! :thumbup:


 Is there is an idea I can get behind 🤣🤣


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Kitty litter, Simple Green, baking soda, scrub brush, and pressure washer. Rinse and repeat if necessary.
> 
> The Texas sun will help volatilize it eventually. Then buy you a grill mat, or better yet, a sheet metal oil spill pan.
> 
> Place under grill and remove oil ASAP. Sorry it happened to you, @ctrav!


Going to give it a shot...but even from the video it looks like the stain is still th@ctrav 
Appreciate the info 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Did a little sand leveling 😳🤔🤣👍🏾


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

A video of you doing a sand dance on that would be nice Trav  hope it gets rid of the oil. :|


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jabopy said:


> A video of you doing a sand dance on that would be nice Trav  hope it gets rid of the oil. :|


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I think regular Dawn dish soap should help and it's will not be harmful to the grass.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> I think regular Dawn dish soap should help and it's will not be harmful to the grass.


Appreciate that...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have been working on my oil spill and feel good to have made it this far...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

That looks a whole lot better.

Are you familiar with Barkeeper's Friend cleanser?

I bet that would finish it up nicely. It is made to clean up oily residues.

I get mine at Lowe's.

Linky:

https://www.barkeepersfriend.com/


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> That looks a whole lot better.
> 
> ...


I do have some BKF on hand and will give it a shot...thanks!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Getting much better...I think the BKF worked well... thanks @FlowRider!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

You're most welcome, glad it worked out for you.

It's like it never happened....


----------

